# Help Please! with Test Enanthate 300mg/ml



## yuyigear (May 11, 2010)

Hello fellows!

I am extra new here! lol...I have been researching for months and just now I decided to get my first cycle. 

I spoke with my closest friends to get a reliable source for my gear. The last thing I need is to put the wrong stuff in my system. I got a local source from a great friend of mine. The source is very well known and according to my friend he is the best of the best. Well...sure enough I got the gear from him. What I got I am not certain if it is real or not. It comes from Spain has a bar code and serial #, but there is no webpage or anything to check, the stuff is generic. I want to have this crap tested before I move on with it. I know I can't ask for sources, but i would appreciate some advice. I have been looking on google and I can't locate any labs in US soil that would test this. 

Please excuse my ignorance....I don't know if i am posting something I shouldn't post. I will provide a few pictures. 

Your input is appreciated.


----------



## fredlabrute (May 11, 2010)

You can try to get some feedback from the mods here or google the name of the laboratory that make it and go read what other people think!!!


----------



## yuyigear (May 11, 2010)

Thank you both! I appreciate it. I tried google for hours yesterday. I found a couple of labs, but then i saw some posts in other board they were not doing it any more. 

If this is not good, I wouldn't want to put it in my system, but i decide to proceed what type of blood test should I look for? 

Thank you guys!


----------



## yuyigear (May 11, 2010)

Thank you Roaddkingg for your PM. I am unable to reply back to your post because of my ranks being less than 20. As soon as I get some more, I will reply back to your email. 

Thanks a bunch for all your great support!


----------



## Roaddkingg (May 11, 2010)

*You'r Very Welcome*

As I was saying it comes down to how well do you trust your friend and your source. Ask your buddies who have run this particular item and get their imput. It seems you have done that and the stuff looks GTG IMO. But I'm no doctor or expert on all the brands that are out there. Make sure you know all about how to use ai's and I would suggest HCG used through out the cycle. It will help a lot in your recovery and make things much easier. Always have all your PCT items on hand before starting, ie Nolvadex & clomid and know how long to run your PCT. There are some good sticky's on proper pct. Some people myself included use HCG at 250iu's twice per week during cycle starting about two weeks in and run it right up until PCT starts. If that small dosage doesnt work well for you a person can always adjust it a bit higher say to 500. Depends on the person and the cycle. Most people also run a ai during the whole cycle. Some like aromasin and say it the best. I personally use arimadex at .05 EOD throughout and up until PCT begins. A sample of PCT could be something like this clomid at 50mgs per day for four weeks. Nolvadex at 20mgs per day for five weeks. Nolva in the A.M and clomid in the P.M. But again this varies on the individual. But the long of the short is your stuff looks GTG in my opinion and the reason you cant get it tested is because it's a illegal substance in the U.S and even if you could get it tested you would put yourself at risk. Be safe and study.


----------



## yuyigear (May 11, 2010)

This is what I have in mind.....

12 weeks @ 600mg / week (two split Mondays & Thursday.) Proviron 50 mg/day. HCG 500iu/week.

For my PCT I nolva and I also have some arimidex in case of gyno.

What do you think?


----------



## WFC2010 (May 11, 2010)

its ugl.
be ready for some pain when you shot 300mg/ml if its real 300mg/ml...


----------



## Roaddkingg (May 12, 2010)

*Original poster*

You may have it just a bit off their my friend but you are close. As for doing your shots twice per week that is a method that some prefer but with it being a long ester once per week could work just fine unless ofcourse you dont mind pinning. As was mentioned you may feel some discomfort sonce it is 300mgs per cc. But that call is up to you. The HCG looks good at 500 per wk. Your nolva and adex you may have just a bit backwards. The nolve typically is just to have during your cycle incase you show signs of oncoming gyno. I would run the adex at .05mgs EOD throughout the cycle starting after your fist week. And right up until PCT starts. For PCT it is common for most to use a combination of nolvadex and clomid together. Although there are some differant opinions on this, this is the most used method. My preferance is 50mgs clomid, 20 mgs nolvadex for four weeks and then another week of just nolvadex. Your idea of 600mgs of test should be plenty for some really good gains especially since you havent used compounds before. IMO make sure you have all pharm grade adex, nolva, clomid to make sure everything works as needed. Hope this helps.


----------



## yuyigear (May 12, 2010)

Roaddkingg you are so awesome bro! thanks for all the info! When you talk about the nolve in your post, you meant adex .05mg for the gyno throughout the cycle? The nolve and adex I got were from eclenbuterol (Is this reliable?) and they are 1mg x28 pills and it was quite expensive, how do you split a 1mg pill into .05mg? 

I will get the clomid incorporated to my pct. 

Thanks again for your help!


----------



## jcar1016 (May 12, 2010)

Roaddkingg said:


> You may have it just a bit off their my friend but you are close. As for doing your shots twice per week that is a method that some prefer but with it being a long ester once per week could work just fine unless ofcourse you dont mind pinning. As was mentioned you may feel some discomfort sonce it is 300mgs per cc. But that call is up to you. The HCG looks good at 500 per wk. Your nolva and adex you may have just a bit backwards. The nolve typically is just to have during your cycle incase you show signs of oncoming gyno. I would run the adex at .05mgs EOD throughout the cycle starting after your fist week. And right up until PCT starts. For PCT it is common for most to use a combination of nolvadex and clomid together. Although there are some differant opinions on this, this is the most used method. My preferance is 50mgs clomid, 20 mgs nolvadex for four weeks and then another week of just nolvadex. Your idea of 600mgs of test should be plenty for some really good gains especially since you havent used compounds before. IMO make sure you have all pharm grade adex, nolva, clomid to make sure everything works as needed. Hope this helps.


 You were doing good up to here bro I strongly disagree here long esters such as enth and cyp should be pinned twice a week at the same intervals every week in order to maintain steady blood plasma levels. once a week you gonna have some fluctuation. I'm not saying you absolutely cant pin only once a week but for maximum efficiency you should pin twice a week. If your gonna use gear why not get the most outa it. thats all Im saying


----------



## Supermans Daddy (May 12, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> You were doing good up to here bro I strongly disagree here long esters such as enth and cyp should be pinned twice a week at the same intervals every week in order to maintain steady blood plasma levels. once a week you gonna have some fluctuation. I'm not saying you absolutely cant pin only once a week but for maximum efficiency you should pin twice a week. If your gonna use gear why not get the most outa it. thats all Im saying



Damn, you been hang'n with Vic ,Dragon and Heavy, you anabolic vampires are all bout that constant Plasma flow ! LOLOL Great post homey, REAL TALK !

Peace and Love


----------



## jcar1016 (May 12, 2010)

Hahahaha Ill have to remember that one Anabolic Vampires has a ring to it


----------



## nd2bhge (May 12, 2010)

so lets say iv'e been running 350mgs of test e for 6wks or so, should i start now at 350mg 2xwk? before anybody blasts the low dose the reason was originally just to keep catabolism to a minimum while cycling t3/clen.


----------



## largepkg (May 12, 2010)

nd2bhge said:


> so lets say iv'e been running 350mgs of test e for 6wks or so, should i start now at 350mg 2xwk? before anybody blasts the low dose the reason was originally just to keep catabolism to a minimum while cycling t3/clen.



Why double it up? Depending on your experience with gear I see no reason to jump to 750EW. Bump it to 500EW and see how you respond.


----------



## jcar1016 (May 12, 2010)

largepkg said:


> Why double it up? Depending on your experience with gear I see no reason to jump to 750EW. Bump it to 500EW and see how you respond.


 Yeah I agree here it sounds like pretty good advice. 350mg and 750mg are two totally diferent animals. Jump to 500mg split in a week an see how you respond it sounds like your cutting anyway so you may not want to go to 750mg. If you used 750mg b4 an are ok with it then go for it bro.


----------



## Roaddkingg (May 12, 2010)

*Split doses*

Jcar. I understand what your saying bro about keeping the levels steady with the two times per week shots. But I believe and I will double check this after I'm done typing that the long esters like cyp and E have 14 day half life. Then ofcourse if you split that in half 7 days once a week shot (should) keep levels pretty straight. But as I say I do understand and agree to a point but with the original poster being new to gear and all it may be easier for him to do less pins. I know I dont like to stick myself with needles any more than I have to unless ofcourse they are just slim pins, their a breeze. And to the original poster no I dont think I had it mixed up about the nolva. Most people and I say most because some do but anyway most people just have the nolva on hand during a cycle in case of gyno and use it in combination with clomid for their PCT. I get all my pharm grade ai's and such from india and I dont think I'm allowed to mention from whom but with a bit of research you can find out. I will tell you this, it's three letters. There are some great stickies about PCT and ai's I believe so read all you can and make sure you have everything straight and in hand before starting. What I do is write everything down as my plan first and then proceed. One thing to remember though is things can change and you may end up needing something that you dont have on hand like letrozole, been there, done that.If you have any further questions I'm sure there are several of us here that will jump in to help.Have a great and well planned cycle my friend.


----------



## jcar1016 (May 12, 2010)

I'll save ya the trouble bro they're half life is closer to ten to twelve days hence the problem with once a week shots.


----------



## Roaddkingg (May 12, 2010)

*Half Life's*

Thank you Jcar for that information. Is this good in theory then. Say it's 10-12 day half life. Would a pin every 5 days keep things even? For those who dont like needles and get a bit sore this might help. Myself being one of those. Perhaps I was thinking of deca on that 14 day half life. Hell there is so much to remember and know it does get confusing sometimes. Thats one of the reasons I dont mind trying to help newbies because if we dont they could get fucked up. Just think of it like this take you or I for example. Can either one of us say that we havent done a cycle that at some point something was off or wrong and we had to compensate in one way or another to TRY to correct things?


----------



## yuyigear (May 12, 2010)

Roaddkingg! You are the man! You have no idea how much you have helped! I appreciate all your advice man! I am glad to be here and benefit of your past experiences. I have another post on my cholesterol level and I would really appreciate if you can lead me a bit here. 

Thank you all for your responses. Oh I forgot! How can I split the amiridex into 0.5? The ones I ordered are 1mg.


----------



## Roaddkingg (May 12, 2010)

*Adex*

The ones I have are 1mg also. I take a razor blade and carefully cut them in half. .05 EOD, half pill. It's nice to see you are learning and putting this all together so you can do a safe and effective cycle. Jcar made a good point about the twice per week injects and you may want to follow his advice to get the most out of your test. As for your chloresterol, I dont know jack about that. I'm not even sure of the ranges. All I know is the last time I had blood work my doc said mine was real low which I was real happy about. My liver values were up a bit though and that concerned him. That could be caused by several differant things. Many people I know have had high liver values and thats one of the reasons why here shortly I will be taking liv-52 along with a good liver detox by pro-source. Orals can be very toxic. A lot of vets dont even mess with them.


----------



## Supermans Daddy (May 12, 2010)

Roaddkingg said:


> The ones I have are 1mg also. I take a razor blade and carefully cut them in half. .05 EOD, half pill. It's nice to see you are learning and putting this all together so you can do a safe and effective cycle. Jcar made a good point about the twice per week injects and you may want to follow his advice to get the most out of your test. As for your chloresterol, I dont know jack about that. I'm not even sure of the ranges. All I know is the last time I had blood work my doc said mine was real low which I was real happy about. My liver values were up a bit though and that concerned him. That could be caused by several differant things. Many people I know have had high liver values and thats one of the reasons why here shortly I will be taking liv-52 along with a good liver detox by pro-source. Orals can be very toxic. A lot of vets dont even mess with them.



This is a really cool thread everyone that posted is pretty awesome! IRIE !!

Roadkingg,You're a good guy with a willingness to help others. You'll go far in life Homey.

Bravo to you.

Jcar you already know you got one foot in heaven as well.
We need more guys like you in the world.
Peace and Love


----------



## jcar1016 (May 12, 2010)

well I learned from the best what can I say Lets just say I have some kindness that was passed to me so I need to pass it on. Its only right.


----------



## jcar1016 (May 12, 2010)

An one other thing I miss my man Weld were is the Light and the Way?


----------

